# teachinf in abu dhabi/ al ain



## Nadia25 (May 10, 2013)

Hi all
I'm new to the forums. I am thinking about teaching in Abu Dhabi this September. I have an interviewl lined up with ADEC but I don't think I will attend as the 2 year contract, uncertainty of city placement and working with huge behaviour issues is turning me off. The pay is great, but I don't want to be locked into that for 2 years. I also interviewed with private schools, one of which has s salary of 8,500 in al ain. Is that a good enough salary to save at least 1000 USD each month? They pay for everything. I only have to factor in car rental/ lease. How much would renting a car there cost? Gas? Is al ain a nice city to live in? Good foreigner community? Healthcare? Also, does anyone know if Kuwait is a better place to teach? Thanks for any help I can get! Much appreciated


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been in the same boat but I'm
Starting to realise that Adec is the best offer by far. Id say from my research the others would be enough to save a bit but they aren't that great! International schools in china are offering more than that and the cost of living is lower! I'm nervous of the uncertainties of Adec too though


----------



## Nadia25 (May 10, 2013)

*abu dhabi*

Ur right about adec offering the best pay...but not sure about the working conditions. 2 year contract seems long for not being sure where ur going to be located. I rather know where I'm going to be at gore I sign up for 2 years. I have already taught I'm Asia so want to try something different. Not sure what to do....


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ye I'm exactly like you, don't want to end up somewhere I hate and worried about al gharbia, the thing is though that the dip in pay is a lot, I've been looking into it and am checking the best offers for private schools and one or two that pay best have awful reviews. The good thing with Adec is you can leave within 6 months and you don't get the ban as its probation, then you can also leave after a year and you just loose summer pay, no ban as well I think! I'm considering just taking the risk!


----------



## Nadia25 (May 10, 2013)

I'm all about taking risks but this is a lot to invest, as in I do not want to break s contract. Doesn't look good and reference letters are important. The pay for Adec is so high because you must takein to consideration the amount of work and stress involved in public school teaching. Plus you must befflexible to live anywhere, so no choice over that. You have to wonder why they pay so well. I think u can leave adec after one year but u need to pay back some of relo cation allowance plus you don't get the bonus. I doubt you can leave after 6 moths. Do u have any interview coming up?


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I did interview and I've enquired about the contract and the agency informed me that there's 6 months probation period in which you can leave once you let them know etc. she said its due to all the unknowns of the job that they allow it. With private or international schools they ban you If you break the 2 yrs. all in all I am of same mindset as you as I've seen a million forums reviews etc but there's a lot of variables plus I've a friend there that says its tough work but hes staying another year and enjoys the lifestyle etc. l


----------

